# 2 year bodybuilding transformation - THOUGHTS?



## andelkotv (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys this is my 2 year bodybuilding transformation. What do you all think? went from 137 pounds to 199 pounds






I think my progress has been good! maybe it can inspire some people?

I will be making more videos in the future on tips towards training and nutrition so be sure to subscribe


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Good transformation but I had to laugh at the 'Drug Free' title of the video. 62lbs in 2 years! Really? Just be honest and say you used AAS. You would get much more respect from people.


----------



## andelkotv (Feb 4, 2015)

62 lbs = not pure muscle, lot of fat gains also/water weight. out of that 60lbs id say 25-30 pounds of muscle.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

So what gear did you use?


----------



## andelkotv (Feb 4, 2015)

Creatine is the only supplement i use


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

the people who put drug free in the title are scared in there own mind. Its like your putting that because you are guilty. Why didn't you just put 2 year transformation to keep people thinking.

Anyways that last back shot is real good bro. drugs or no drugs. very well done!


----------



## andelkotv (Feb 4, 2015)

haha put 'drug free' for the sole purpose of attracting views  thank you sir!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL at the first pic

Also CBA read your life story sorry brah


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

You would of most likely got more views if you put "drug fueled" in the title,

Anyway I couldn't care less what you or anyone else does or doesn't take, well done on your progress.

Strong hair.

But over dramatic words are boring.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

andelkotv said:


> Creatine is the only supplement i use


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Video won't frigging load is it an hour long


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

impressive thigh to waist ratio lol :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Seems achievable natty.

don't give a toss if you did use or not.

It's a good transformation either way.

Like as someway said. When saying 'drug free', people stop after the first word


----------



## andelkotv (Feb 4, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> impressive thigh to waist ratio lol :thumbup1:


Thank you! i was always aiming for an x/v taper frame! for me personally it is the best look, a small waist and broad shoulders, like the 70s bodybuilders look!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

good transformation but man your form in those rack pulls was ugly. hope you improved that lol


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah well done mate but please dont lie to many educated people on here and say it was natural because I simply dont buy it.

Still results = hard work regardless of what route you take.


----------



## andelkotv (Feb 4, 2015)

zyphy said:


> good transformation but man your form in those rack pulls was ugly. hope you improved that lol


haha definitely improved ... i hardly do any deadlifts/rack pulls any more due to my structure. I would rather do heavy ass pullups and pulldowns/rows to get good back development


----------



## andelkotv (Feb 4, 2015)

lewishart said:


> Yeah well done mate but please dont lie to many educated people on here and say it was natural because I simply dont buy it.
> 
> Still results = hard work regardless of what route you take.


People can believe what they want, their will always be critics of hard work. I know in my mind that i did it naturally and it is easily attainable if u decide to train like a maniac and eat well (ANYONE EVEN THE GENETICALLY DISADVANTAGED) people used to laugh at me when i went to the gym saying my genetics wont allow me to get big now they say i have some of the best genetics ever lol. strong logic.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Randomly clicked on a comment on Instagram and bam!

View attachment 166280


Small world..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

LOL at all the silly kids instantly accusing gear use just because someone has some hard work to show... never ceases to amaze me haha..

Great job, good to see you fighting for your dreams.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

well done mate,,, I believe is possible in 2 years without gear if you know what you doing;;;

too many people jumping in gear without know how to train or eat,, and still look like **** ,,, I was natty for 10 years and train harder back then


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

The kid looks almost as good as some natural bodybuilders who have trained for 10 years, but in 18 months? Seriously, me thinks to many secret gear users claiming to be natty are covering their tracks by commenting anyone who suggests gear use is clueless, but each to their own

Natty or not op that's impressive stuff and I'm sure will inspire some people who watch it


----------



## imz88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good video mate. Good result. Your hair was class back in the day man haha. We'll done anyways,


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> LOL at all the silly kids instantly accusing gear use just because someone has some hard work to show... never ceases to amaze me haha..
> 
> Great job, good to see you fighting for your dreams.


lol this

eating like a beast and training like one goes a long way...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

what creatine you using m8?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

decent transformation there.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

you have gained 8 kg more in 2 years than i have in 12.respect!!!( if natty)


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Decent transformation mate but those red pants with a headband should be a capital offence.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Quality transformation mate well done. Not sure if it's because I'm getting older or what, but I genuinely cringe at videos like this though. Cheesy as **** imo.

Like I said though, good transformation with or without gear.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't see why this is so hard to believe tbh. I went from 140lbs to 200lbs in a year and a half natty, although my bodyfat went up quite a bit. About 40lbs of muscle and 20lbs of fat. Probably could have made an even better 2 year natty transformation than this tbh, but at the year and a half mark the allure of the dark side became too much to ignore :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Don't see why this is so hard to believe tbh. I went from 140lbs to 200lbs in a year and a half natty' date=' although my bodyfat went up quite a bit. About 40lbs of muscle and 20lbs of fat. Probably could have made an even better 2 year natty transformation than this tbh, but at the year and a half mark the allure of the dark side became too much to ignore [emoji38']


I put on 42lbs in 2 yrs natty and lowered bf.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I put on 42lbs in 2 yrs natty and lowered bf.


A lot can happen when you do things properly right from the get-go :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> A lot can happen when you do things properly right from the get-go 1:


Exactly mate. You get out what you put in.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Natty or not the results speak for themselves, I wasn't sure myself watching the video and doing really quick math I think I worked out he put on over 1lb pw for 16 months on a bulk with next to no body fat gained just made me think twice, but personally couldn't care less who uses and who doesn't you still need to put the time, effort and commitment in, great transformation


----------

